# Salt Dogg dump insert replacement tailgate spreader



## Buddhaman (Dec 17, 2005)

1 year old. Includes wiring and controller. Stainless steel. Replaces tailgate on dumper Dogg dump insert. Can meet for delivery.

I'll upload a pic when I figure out how.

$2800


----------



## Buddhaman (Dec 17, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Buddhaman (Dec 17, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Buddhaman (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## Buddhaman (Dec 17, 2005)

Also have the dump bed for sale if interested.


----------



## Donlebr (Jan 17, 2013)

Will it fit ez dumper


----------



## Buddhaman (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm not positive. Looking at the pictures of the dump inserts themselves they almost look identical so it's possible


----------



## Lawn 'N' Order (Sep 12, 2008)

How much are you asking for the package? Dump and salter?


----------



## Buddhaman (Dec 17, 2005)

$4200. That's $1500 off new.


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

Do you know if this will fit on a one ton dump bed?


----------



## Buddhaman (Dec 17, 2005)

Only with modification I believe


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

Ok, thank you.


----------



## gunsworth (Nov 18, 2003)

Donlebr said:


> Will it fit ez dumper


I put one on my truckcraft fairly easily. the ez dumper looks very similar to the dumper dogg so wouldnt take much. had my welder weld the stainless and was only like 50$. i have a thread on it in the snowdogg forum


----------



## Buddhaman (Dec 17, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Buddhaman (Dec 17, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Buddhaman (Dec 17, 2005)

Nobody


----------



## Buddhaman (Dec 17, 2005)

It's gonna snow


----------



## grnleafgrnscape (Nov 30, 2013)

Why did you sell your salt dogg dump insert tailgate salter? Need to add one and thinking about adding it to my existing dump insert. Wondering how it worked


----------



## Buddhaman (Dec 17, 2005)

Didn't end up selling it. Decided to keep it. May be going back up for sale. Upgrading to a larger dump truck or a dump trailer and already have a few v box salt dogg spreaders. It worked great and served it's purpose. Nice being able to use the dump bed year round instead of not being used in the winter.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

You sell stuff as fast as I do...


----------



## grnleafgrnscape (Nov 30, 2013)

If you decide you want to sell let me know. I might be interested in it. Need to add another salter but don't want to store another 2 yd salter, would rather utilize the dump insert


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

How did you like the insert? Any issues?


----------



## grnleafgrnscape (Nov 30, 2013)

The dump insert? Yes, like it and use all the time. Use it for small loads of stone, pulverized topsoil or whatever.
Not as nice as the 550, but not near the money either and very handy


----------

